# What do guys like about girls?



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

So there's that other thread asking about what girls like in guys, I think it's only fair that there's the reciprocal. haha


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Do you mean what will attract us to a girl. Or do you mean what values we would look for in a girl we would want to have a relationship with?


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

lol....both.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks can do a lot more than some may think. Sure you may say a girl has pretty eyes. But likely what decides what her eye will look like? It's genetics. She cannot control it, coloured eyecontacts excluded of course. But saying to a girl that she has pretty eyes would be a nice compliment right? How about if you went up to a girl and said that she had a nice *** and body? You'd probably take a knee to the chest, or lower. But think about it, while genetics plays a role in determining how her body looks, her lifestyle choices will also effect how her body looks. A healthy and attractive looking body would indicate she takes care of herself. Good diet and exercise right? Seeing that she takes care of herself could be a good indicator of her personality, ya? NO WAY am I saying that its all about looks though. I just thought it was an interesting observation.

Anyway. Both physical and mental qualities will attract a guy. But the guy will usually see a girl's physical qualities first unless you can read minds. However _only_ mental qualities will make a good relationship last.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

What I find attractive in girls:

Eyes, hair, smooth legs/skin, cheeks, lips, side of the neck, soft ears, make up and changing their look and style with it, actually to save space entire body including the feet/hands if they take care of them, I like nail polish too, I think it's cute. Little details like wrist/ankle braclets, ear rings, are nice too. Their voices, laugh, mannerisms, the way they smell and even enjoy the girly perfumes and other variants like lotion. Their compassion, empathy, honesty, trustworthiness, understanding, when they're touchy feely, ability to wear their heart on their sleeve, and be emotional and not be afraid to show it. There is much more but I should go to bed...


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Qolselanu said:


> Looks can do a lot more than some may think. Sure you may say a girl has pretty eyes. But likely what decides what her eye will look like? It's genetics. She cannot control it, coloured eyecontacts excluded of course. But saying to a girl that she has pretty eyes would be a nice compliment right? How about if you went up to a girl and said that she had a nice *** and body? You'd probably take a knee to the chest, or lower. But think about it, while genetics plays a role in determining how her body looks, her lifestyle choices will also effect how her body looks. A healthy and attractive looking body would indicate she takes care of herself. Good diet and exercise right? Seeing that she takes care of herself could be a good indicator of her personality, ya? NO WAY am I saying that its all about looks though. I just thought it was an interesting observation.


Good observation! I agree. You could also include clothing, makeup (or lack of), type of shoes, someone's posture, the way they walk, their mannerisms, the way they wear their hair...all these things can reveal a person's attitudes, tastes, and inner beliefs about themselves and their surroundings.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Strength said:


> So there's that other thread asking about what girls like in guys, I think it's only fair that there's the reciprocal. haha


Their sensitivity, gentleness, how you can open up and share things with them that you'd never dare to talk with a guy friend.

I don't think all women are like this but the one or two who i have talked with this is what turned me on about them...i really like a shy girl with those qualities

Main thing is being comfortable and being able to open up and have a connection with someone

Beauty, Physical beauty its the first thing you notice but relationships barely last on this alone and physical beauty always fades.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks and intelligence for attraction, a good heart and a little selflessness for long term.


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

Usually what makes me fall for a girl is her smile, I know it sounds corny but I'm a sucker for a big smile and nice eyes. For personality I love when a girl is really honestly sweet and funny.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Pretty much everything except when they cut others down, but I guess that's people in general so...


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

whiteclouds said:


> You could also include clothing, makeup (or lack of), *type of shoes*, someone's posture, the way they walk, their mannerisms, the way they wear their hair...all these things can reveal a person's attitudes, tastes, and inner beliefs about themselves and their surroundings.


I would say I've never noticed a woman's shoe style before. Unless she was wearing sandals in the snow or boots on the beach. However, I don't like heels (and I'm not the one wearing them :lol )

I like a girl's voice, hair (I think ponytails are great), eyes, laugh, when they do 'guy' things with your friends (and enjoy it), and a bunch of other stuff.

It is getting late and I will probably think of some others tomorrow.


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

attractive features for me:

smile, mouth, teeth, neck, hair, skin, arms, hands, breasts, stomach, hips, back, ***, legs, feet.

sense of humor, maturity, honesty, open-mindedness, sensuality, femininity, innocence, compassion, humbleness.

and also her specific mannerisms, like laugh, the way she walks and carries herself, her opinion on things, her little quirks that make her unique, etc.

that would encompass the perfect woman for me. but as it is, i've been lucky to find someone who has most of these features, and i'm completely entranced by her.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

One of the most attractive features that I look for in a girl, believe it or not, is her hair. Just smooth, silky hair, past her shoulders, brunette or blond. It has to be smooth, and look beautiful, or "hot" as i like to call it :yes 

I also love it when girls wear black dress clothes (such as long black pants, not sure what you call them exactly), and black or white dressy shirts. Generally you see this style with girls who work at higher-end clothing stores (they usually wear this when working there), occasionally in church (depends on where you live however), etc. 

Smooth silky hair, black pants with black/white top :kiss :boogie 

Of course there are plenty of other attributes that have to go with that. I like healthy weight girls, no body fat but not skinny either. Straight teeth. Teeth dont have to be like 100% movie style white (My teeth are perfectly straight, though are not perfectly white, so I dont hold anyone else to this). Breast size doesnt neccesarily matter for me. If the girl looks gorgeous with what she has then thats fine. I'll take other features more than breast size. 

Heres 'The List':

1. Brunette or Blonde is fine. Smooth silky hair preferred. 
2. Wears makeup whenever going out - Dresses to kill, no sloppy dressing, going shopping in sleep clothes, no t-shirt wearing (she can wear mine at home though  )etc., major turnoff for me though is any sloppy dressing.
3. Well everyone wears jeans, few girls strictly stick to dressy pants or clothes. Preferred option - Black pants / dressy outfit. If unable thats fine, just a preffered option.
4. Doesnt have to be neccessarily outgoing or talkative. Has to take jokes easily and goofing around to some degree.
5. Laid back such as myself
6. Has to be able to carry her own weight well - has goals, perhaps a job (depends on her age though). Isnt a gold digger or anything and appreciates things in life.
7. Weight should look closer to the "petite" look, but not petite. 
8. Prefer Catholic girl (religion isnt a major thing with me), though this isnt really anything big for me.
9. Wants kids
10. Loves animals
11. Is a caring, loving person.
12. Likes snuggling/cuddling - Such as a night, say, by the fireplace, snowing outside, and just watching a movie, snuggling next to eachother and keeping eachother warm. Even with no movie, just having it silent without it being awkward. A silence where you know you're safe, everything is going to be alright, and its just you, your love between eachother, and you can forget the world.

Maybe afterwards play some love songs and just enjoy the moment (I actually like love songs and its one of my favorite music genre's - has been since Age 16-17, can you believe that? I never tell my friends or family of course - this is a secret of mine, to hide the embarassment at age 20, lol).

Oh only one can dream. I really hope one that this can become a reality.

Theres plenty of other features. I mean the list goes on and on and on and on. Everyone in my family knows im way to picky when it comes to dating. Nobody knows I have SA neccessarily (they think i'm shy), so SA + High Expectations = Not a good combination for dating. I wont settle for less, either. Some of my friends have said "Dude, you need to just get someone man, quit looking for the perfect one". Though I wont really settle for anything, I just want what I like, and I dont want to give in and just say "Ok i'll just take this I guess". 

Never had a GF, never even went to 1st base, yet alone left the dugout. One day I will get married - I know it, I feel it, and I know that one person is out there. Its just intuition and I sincerely feel it, despite the odds i'm facing right now. I'll just let fate lead the way to destiny.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Personality, boobs, ***, face, etc.

Generally, I like girls that stay in the kitchen. I suppose she could get a job if we're ever tight on money -- that is, after she asked me for permission. 

I also like women who stay pregnant. It would be preferable if she could tolerate my other wives. hmmmmmm Although, if she were really impressive, I could sell some of my wives to other males in the community and adopt her. This kind of depends on how much money I'm bringing in.........ahahahahah, yes, that would be quite delectable.................Where was I going with this?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: What do guys like about girls?*



Cerberus said:


> Personality, boobs, ***, face, etc.
> 
> Generally, I like girls that stay in the kitchen. I suppose she could get a job if we're ever tight on money -- that is, after she asked me for permission.
> 
> I also like women who stay pregnant. It would be preferable if she could tolerate my other wives. hmmmmmm Although, if she were really impressive, I could sell some of my wives to other males in the community and adopt her. This kind of depends on how much money I'm bringing in.........ahahahahah, yes, that would be quite delectable.................Where was I going with this?


lol. I like the way you think...


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

OneSADClown said:


> attractive features for me:
> 
> smile, mouth, teeth, neck, hair, skin, arms, hands, breasts, stomach, hips, back, ***, legs, feet.
> 
> ...


 :agree


----------



## Higolo (Dec 10, 2006)

Face, slim to curvy, 5'1 to 5'11, nice hair, good dress sense and boobs and legs.

Not asking for much..


----------



## Kenny (Dec 8, 2006)

What gets my attention? Face and smile
What keeps my attention? Sweet, caring, and kind personality.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: re: What do guys like about girls?*



aviator99 said:


> SA + High Expectations = Not a good combination for dating. I wont settle for less, either. Some of my friends have said "Dude, you need to just get someone man, quit looking for the perfect one". Though I wont really settle for anything, I just want what I like, and I dont want to give in and just say "Ok i'll just take this I guess".


I also have that problem, and don't want to settle for less. But I think that it's good to socialize with girls (even if they're not exactly what you're looking for) because it builds your social skills, and is a good way to network with more connections with others.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: What do guys like about girls?*



Zephyr said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > Personality, boobs, ***, face, etc.
> ...


The Cerb family is allways welcome to wake me up by knocking on my door at 7am saturday mornings.


----------



## LAPP (Feb 7, 2007)

Broad shoulders, big biceps, big hands, big chin, imagining what they'd look like on a building site lifting paving slabs.

Joke!

Caring, good at relationships, constructive, nice tan, small nose


----------



## loner2389 (Oct 28, 2006)

I like a girl with a really pretty face and i like girls who act a little bit sarcastic so i can make fun of them and joke around and they can deal with my sense of humor. I like girls who are 5'1"-5'6" and thin- normal. Dont like big girls.
Dont like loud annoying girls who are obnoxious, most un attractive quality there is for me.


----------



## stephanie-s (Jan 16, 2007)

LAPP said:


> Broad shoulders, big biceps, big hands, big chin, imagining what they'd look like on a building site lifting paving slabs.
> 
> Joke!
> 
> Caring, good at relationships, constructive, nice tan, *small nose*


 :fall thatswhy guys dont like me. my nose.. too big[/b]


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

^ I have been into girls with large noses. It depends on the shape and the spatial relation with the rest of the features but often they are hot.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

stephanie-s said:


> LAPP said:
> 
> 
> > Broad shoulders, big biceps, big hands, big chin, imagining what they'd look like on a building site lifting paving slabs.
> ...


I like longer noses, personally. To each his own...


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

stephanie-s said:


> LAPP said:
> 
> 
> > Broad shoulders, big biceps, big hands, big chin, imagining what they'd look like on a building site lifting paving slabs.
> ...


No guys think you don't like them causing them to move on. It's the sa getting in the way. It's just the signals you're giving off are oftened confused with not interested or "you're a fool for thinking you have a chance" kind of vibe.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

bent said:


> ^ I have been into girls with large noses. It depends on the shape and the spatial relation with the rest of the features but often they are hot.


I totally agree, big noses can definitely be an attractive feature.


----------



## beckjcream (Feb 20, 2005)

boobies!!!


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Long legs, slim curvy figure, nice hair, butt, boobs, eyes, nose...basically the face....and body.
And personality....I like someone playful...not stupid....is accountible....not too serious. 
The biggest turn off is probably a female who likes to argue and gets offended if you don't agree with her.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow...um, how nurturing they can be, the genuine smile on their face when they're glad you're around, the way they look when you wake up next to them, how they are like a heating blanket on a cold night, how the one you love can make anything look good, and the things they do to show they care about and love you. I could go on...


----------

